

Google Plus: Learning from Failure - phyllotaxis
http://mises.org/daily/5456/Google-Plus-Learning-from-Failure

======
rockarage
The writers conclusion about so called masters of facebook not making money is
wrong. The investors are in it for the money, there is no doubt facebook is
generating a ton of revenue and i think they manage to make some profit too,
like Zynga.

------
alnayyir
I agree with the general thrust of this, but I don't think hackerne.ws needs
more Mises.

